# No sound



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Can't get any sound and just going around and around with trouble shooter etc. Don't know what else to try.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

start,settings,control panel,sounds and audio devices, then click on the audio tab....make sure the proper card or built in device is listed.

Check your master volume controls on your taskbar

start, settings, control panel, system click on the hardware tab, then device manager.
make sure your sound device is listed and is working properly if you see a yellow ! you may have to reinstall the driver.

If you are using a sound card instead of a built in device, shut down and unplug the computer then make sure the card is seated properly.

simple ones that sound dumb but are often overlooked-
Double check where your speakers plug in and make sure that is correct
if you have powered speakers make sure they are plugged in and turned on


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I did the first, I think the right things are listed. "Unimodem half-duplex audio device" and says it is working properly. Then it says to trouble shoot, so I click on that and it runs thru till it wants me to click on the vol control link, then tells me to install hardware.

I can't find the master vol control on this task bar. I could find it on the old machine, not this one.

Did the "start, settings, control panel, system click on the hardware tab, then device manager." It says "no audio device".

Really appreciate the help!


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Was your sound working before and just quit, or is this a new box?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

It is 'new to me'. It is a refurbished emachine. I had the speakers on the old computer and they were working, so that isn't it. They are plugged in and everything.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

try to totally uninstall the device in the device manager. restart the pc and see if it finds and installs the device. if it doesn't, try to install the device from the control panel.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thankyou! I uninstalled and restarted, computer wanted to go online because it couldn't find the right software. Took it a while, but I got sound now!!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Thankyou! I uninstalled and restarted, computer wanted to go online because it couldn't find the right software. Took it a while, but I got sound now!!!


"Can you hear me now"? LOL


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You'll have to speak up a little bit! LOL


----------

